# installing bay window flash



## bbolden48 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good morning all.  I am new to the group but i need help installing a bay window flash.  I am getting water in my kitchen.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 22, 2009)

more info? maybe a picture?


----------



## bbolden48 (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't see any information posted.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome BBolden:
The flashing needs to begin at the top of the wall, up under the overhang and extend down and out over the top of the window. One of those fancy copper tops would look good on it, if you have the room.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 25, 2009)

More info is needed, The basic logic is, do not tuck your raincoat into your pants.:


----------



## bbolden48 (Aug 31, 2009)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome BBolden:
> The flashing needs to begin at the top of the wall, up under the overhang and extend down and out over the top of the window. One of those fancy copper tops would look good on it, if you have the room.
> Glenn



What type of adhesive do i use?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello BBolden:
Flashing is typically nailed or screwed in place. But then, you have to cover the heads to keep them from leaking.
Evidently you are working on top of some sort of finished wall; in that case I would recommend Contech PL400 adhesive.
Glenn


----------



## bbolden48 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Glen
The bay window is needing the flash on the outside. Can i use this same adhesive?  Thank you.
Brenda


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Brenda:
Yes, the PL 400 is a water-proof, construction adhesive. Just keep it where it will be covered with the flashing; the color won't match if it is exposed.
Glenn


----------

